# Riders' Rating System...



## AutumnMaiden (Sep 9, 2014)

What does the riders' rating system consist of? We only have one option, 1-5 stars. Does the rider have more options, such as car cleanliness or how well we drove? Do they get to leave comments about us? If so, where can I access this information in order to improve my level of service?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

It's the same 5 Star system. They can leave comments though. And sometimes you can actually see these comments in your weekly summary email.
You cannot see what a particular rider rated you.


----------



## AutumnMaiden (Sep 9, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> It's the same 5 Star system. They can leave comments though. And sometimes you can actually see these comments in your weekly summary email.
> You cannot see what a particular rider rated you.


If you had a friend take a ride with you, they would then be able to see exactly what is on your ratings profile..?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

AutumnMaiden said:


> If you had a friend take a ride with you, they would then be able to see exactly what is on your ratings profile..?


Nope...unless your friend worked at Uber.


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

In my situation even if I tickle the balls while I jerk the passenger off I get 4 stars because they think that is a great rating.

Disclaimer: Speaking figuratively


----------



## AutumnMaiden (Sep 9, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Nope...unless your friend worked at Uber.


Didn't realize that not even the riders can see your score....


----------



## AutumnMaiden (Sep 9, 2014)

Baron VonStudley said:


> In my situation even if I tickle the balls while I jerk the passenger off I get 4 stars because they think that is a great rating.
> 
> Disclaimer: Speaking figuratively


Honestly, if you are not providing an obligatory finger, then you do not deserve 5 stars....gotta work for it, man!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

AutumnMaiden said:


> Didn't realize that not even the riders can see your score....


The rider can see a drivers rating. A driver cannot see how an individual rider has rated him/her, nor can the driver read ALL of the comments written by the riders. 1 or 2 anonymous comments might be included in your weekly summary email.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Baron VonStudley said:


> In my situation even if I tickle the balls while I jerk the passenger off I get 4 stars because they think that is a great rating.
> 
> Disclaimer: Speaking figuratively





AutumnMaiden said:


> Honestly, if you are not providing an obligatory finger, then you do not deserve 5 stars....gotta work for it, man!


I for one tend to doubt that the Baron is "figuratively speaking"...I've read his previous posts...he has intimate knowledge of "Unicorn jizz"!


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't kiss and tell


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

How about 'fondle & tell'?


----------

